# Pizza making with Capital Culinarian or Bluestar RCS



## jjmoss1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi - We are doing a kitchen remodel and I'm struggling to pick out the right range.  I know I want open burner, and have narrowed it down to the Capital Culinarian or the Bluestar RCS.  One of the things that I'm worried about is the ability to make pizza.  Currently we have a 20 yr old electric coil range.  For the most part, it stinks, but I've got a pretty good system for making pizza at a decently high heat with it.  I put a pizza steel on the top rack and heat the oven for an hour at 500 degrees.  Then about five minutes before I throw the pie in, I crank the broiler.  The pizza usually bakes in about three minutes, has good spring and nice char on the bottom of the crust.

I read that the Bluestar broiler will cycle off once the temperature gets above 500, which wouldn't allow me to use that technique.  Is that true?  By focusing on the ranges with the least amount of computerized parts, i was hoping to avoid all these built in safety measures. Has anyone had success making pizza at a relatively high heat with either of these ovens?  I realize that I'm never going to get neopolitan pizza in a home oven, but I hate to spend $4000+ on a range and not even be able to make pizza in it...Thanks for your help!


----------



## alexrander (Oct 2, 2015)

It's true that the Bluestar broiler has a thermostat. Pizzas are different, but for regular broiling the thermostat is defeated by leaving the door open a crack. Pizza is more frustrating because you don't want the oven temp to drop, even if the broiler is staying on and getting hotter and hotter. 

I have  used the floor of the oven instead. I have a 1/2 thick cast aluminum plate I place directly on the oven floor. Obviously this is right above the oven burner ( except for the newer Bluestar Platinum which has the burner in the back wall). By opening the oven door after the initial pre-heat the air in the oven is replaced and the oven thermostat allows the burner to come back on. However, the plate doesn't cool and so the temp ramps up.

Each time I open the door, (when the indicator light goes out) I check the plate with a Infra-red thermometer. After a few cycles - encouraged by the opening of the door, the plate will exceed 700 degrees. I also have a stone or another plate on a rack about 4 inches below the broiler. The pizza goes on the bottom floor, I close the door and turn on the broiler. After 2 or 3 minutes I transfer the pizza to the upper rack below the broiler and watch the top. This is essentially 'doming' the pizza. The whole process takes about 4 minutes.

Some of the newer Blustars have a slightly elevated oven floor, that if removed a similar plate could be laid so that a partial gap could expose enough flame to bounce infrared heat back down by placing a stainless cookie sheet 4-6 inches above the floor plate. You have then created an open flame pizza oven and may not need the broiler. I have not tried this.


----------

